# What am I doing wrong?



## thunder23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello, 
My setup was like this: 
outside cable into cable box
cable box into TV 

I am hooking up a Panasonic SC-BTT195 Blu-Ray theater system. My TV does not support ARC (whatever that is). 

Right now I have it hooked up to the TV with a 1.4 HDMI cable and an Optical Digital Audio cable. The BluRay looks and sounds amazing, but I cannot watch TV through it. I have to use my TV remote to switch to regular TV, and while there is sound, it's hardly anything. 

Do I have to go through the cable box? My box does not have either of these connectors.

The Bluray has three inputs, HDMI-ARC, AUX, and DIG. I think I'm supposed to able to watch TV through it. I get sound on DIG, but no picture on anything.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can find the manual here:
Panasonic SC-BTT195 - NEW! Full HD 3D Blu-ray Disc Home Theater SC-BTT195 - Manuals
That will show how to set up the player. If it's just a Blu-Ray player you won't be able to watch TV through it. You'd still be using your cable box for TV reception.

Here is information on ARC:

Audio Return Channel is a feature built into the latest versions of HDMI (1.4, and presumably future versions). In its most basic description, ARC sends audio from the TV back down the HDMI cable to something like a soundbar, home theater in a box, and even a few A/V receivers.


----------

